# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Треть покупателей компьютеров с Windows Vista совершают даунгрейд до Windows XP

## kps

Западные исследователи из компании Devil Mountain Software провели занятное исследование, по итогам которого выяснилось, что более трети покупателей новых компьютеров и ноутбуков в США берут машины с предустановленными ОС Windows Vista, однако сразу после покупки делают даунгрейд ОС до версии Windows XP.

Исследователи отмечают, что из более чем 3 000 опрошенных покупателей новых ПК или ноутбуков, 35% сообщили, что сразу же после покупки или непосредственно в магазине силами продавца устанавливают на новую машину Windows XP, взамен Vista, предлагаемой к установке со стороны Microsoft, пишет CyberSecurity.

По словам Крейга Барта, технического директора Devil Mountain, данная тенденция характерна для покупателей в целом и не имеет значения, ноутбук или компьютер какой марки они приобретают. "Будь то компьютер Dell или HP, продаются они с Windows Vista, но сразу после покупки в каждом третьем случае на них оказывается XP", - говорит он.

Исследователи отмечают, что опросы они проводили на протяжении последних 6 месяцев и тенденция не менялась, более того, даже после отказа Microsoft от продления лицензионных продаж Windows XP, пользователи все равно продолжали избегать Vista.

"Конечно, 35% - это приблизительное число, однако оно точно характеризует тренд среди пользователей. Одним из самых серьезных плюсов Windows Vista оказалась ее возможность отката до Windows XP",- говорит Барт.

Напомним, что согласно лицензионным условиям, покупатели Windows Vista Business или Ultimate могут совершить даунгрейд до версии Windows XP Professional. Ту же операцию могут сделать и корпоративные подписчики Vista Enterprise. Согласно заверениям ведущих производителей ПК, таких как Dell или HP, возможность отката ОС они будут предлагать по крайней мере до июня 2009 года, даже несмотря на недовольство Microsoft.

По оценкам независимых экспертов, даже минимально возможная конфигурация Windows Vista почти на 40% медленнее Windows XP (данные Devil Mountain). "Производительность Vista - это перманентная проблема. С точки зрения бизнеса, данная ОС является тем фундаментом, на котором основывается необходимость покупки новых дорогих процессоров и памяти. Закон Мура всегда на стороне производителей и продавцов", - резюмирует Барт.  

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/43074.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## priv8v

в тему: 
около дома заметил объявление одного из "скорых компьютерных помощей" - кроме стандартных пунктов, таких как переустановка винды, установка софта и т.д был пункт "Замена на ноутбуках предустановленной висты на ХР" - посмеялся от души.
интересный пункт. работники этой конторы явно держат "уши по ветру"
 :Smiley:

----------


## ananas

> Западные исследователи из компании Devil Mountain Software провели занятное исследование, по итогам которого выяснилось, что более трети покупателей новых компьютеров и ноутбуков в США берут машины с предустановленными ОС Windows Vista, однако сразу после покупки делают даунгрейд ОС до версии Windows XP.


Очевидно, что это исследование не более чем "занятное". Очевидно, что даунгрейд выполняется не только потому, что "ХР лучше". Очевидно, что некоторым лень просто напрячь мозги и вникать в изменения.


> Производительность Vista - это перманентная проблема. С точки зрения бизнеса, данная ОС является тем фундаментом, на котором основывается необходимость покупки новых дорогих процессоров и памяти.


С точек зрения бизнеса и не бизнеса, покупка ПК и покупка ОС - разные вещи. На слабом ПК Виста не будет предустановлена изначально. А если приобретается крутой - какая разница?

Лучше вообще, когда ПК чистый и непорочный, имхо.

----------


## petyanamlt

>С точек зрения бизнеса и не бизнеса, покупка ПК и покупка ОС - разные вещи. На слабом ПК Виста не будет предустановлена изначально. А если приобретается крутой - какая разница?

Тут ты не прав, крупные компании предпочитают покупать компьютеры у крупных поставщиков и уже с предустановленной OS.

----------


## ananas

Почему не прав? Какая компания закажет (если не от дури) слабые ПК с Вистой? Она и крутые может заказать без нее для экономии средств, ведь ХР дешевле. Но разве от этого ХР станет лучше?

----------


## pig

А XP на крутые (и даже на просто средние) машины предустанавливать запрещено. Считается нарушением лицензии.

----------


## ananas

Слабые, средние, крутые - все термины приблизительны. Я не спорю, что лучше, Виста или ХР. Я выражаю мнение о занятном исследовании.


> Напомним, что согласно лицензионным условиям, покупатели Windows Vista Business или Ultimate могут совершить даунгрейд до версии Windows XP Professional. Ту же операцию могут сделать и корпоративные подписчики Vista Enterprise. Согласно заверениям ведущих производителей ПК, таких как Dell или HP, возможность отката ОС они будут предлагать по крайней мере до июня 2009 года, даже несмотря на недовольство Microsoft.


Если предустановлена Виста, то ПК соответствует, как минимум, ее минимальным требованиям. Уплачено и за ПК, и за ОС. Потом 35% сразу совершают даунгрейд. Почему? Потому, что ХР лучше? Или еще по каким-то причинам? И лучше для кого? И в чем? А в чем хуже?

А вместо/до/после отката на ХР, они спрашивают продавца: А какой антивирус лучше? Касперский или ДрВеб или предустановленный ...?

А некоторые вообще Винду сносят, всякую, не задумываясь, что лучше, Виста или ХР...

Вот. Можно проводить еще одно занятное исследование. Только о чем оно будет свидетельствовать? О предпочтениях покупателя? Или продавца? Или какой антивирус лучше? Или какой более известен? Или какая ОС? Или еще что?

----------


## ananas

Как россиянину вернули деньги. А что скажут юристы? Если подобная деятельность продавцов противоречит российскому Закону "О защите прав потребителей", почему их не обяжут следовать Закону - ПК отдельно, программное обеспечение отдельно? И имеет ли право MS навязывать в России свои лицензии, противоречащие местному закону?

----------

